# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Florida  - Next best trip.

## Voosh

Since we missed this week on St. Barts, we're gonna pack up and throw the dawg into a van and hit the road next week.

Roadtrip! 

We're gonna visit some family in Georgia and northern Florida. Then, hit Miami (my hometown for a few years) and the Keys. Kathy wants to spend some time in the Everglades (guess I'll have to keep the pup from going after 'gators. He'd be a smalllll snack.) No real plans. Just gonna follow our noses.

Any suggestions on dog-friendly, affordable places and new things to see this year?

----------


## fins85258

Well they are pet friendly and expensive but there is nothing like The Tides in South Beach.

http://www.tidessouthbeach.com/hotel/pets.html

----------


## MartinS

I think South Beach is friendly everything............. The top people watching place for sure.

----------


## bto

I love South Beach...it's definitely unique...the beaches are beautiful too...but then, so are the AMI beaches : )

----------


## Purplejeep

We always stay in Coconut Grove at the Mayfair House hotel (I guess now known as Mayfair hotel and spa) when we are in the Miami area- they are extremely dog friendly (special pet beds) and it is really a nice hotel.  It has become more expensive recently- but a quiet location, there is a dog park a few blocks away and walking distance to outdoor restaurants where you can dine with your dog discreetly under the table - or not so discreetly in the case of our dog. She has been to a lot of hotels- but I think that is her favorite!

----------


## Voosh

Thanks all for the suggestions.

As you may know, this was our consolation prize for missing Carnaval this year. We tossed that dawg in the car and headed south without any plans or reservations. Anything to get away from this unusual late winter.

We visited with friends on Hutchinsons Island for a couple days and then spent the rest of the time, with a decent side trip to Miami and Key Biscayne, in the Keys. Noodled around the Everglades on the way back (first time in 35 years.)

Although we ran up about 3600 miles, it was one of the most relaxing, longest driving and easiest trips in a while. Calling ahead while on the road to find accomodations that accept dogs was almost too easy. 

Nice. And, it's 70 degrees here today - we'll take the credit for bringing back some reasonable weather to Michigan. ;-)

----------


## andynap

Do you run Florida's Chamber of Commerce? This thread is 5 years old.

----------


## NHDiane

I think you may be onto something Andy  :Wink-slap:

----------


## JEK

> Do you run Florida's Chamber of Commerce? This thread is 5 years old.



herryjohn has a habit of doing this. I believe he/she is working on English language skills.

----------


## NHDiane

He/she is doing well and must be concentrating on Floridan English right now.....

----------


## JEK

I've noticed an emphasis on Florida.

----------


## Rahena

Voosh! Florida is such a very beautiful place to explore, I also have visited the city Twice in my life, and enjoyed really a lot there. Florida, offers a lot of amazing stuff to do, and also a lot of beautiful places to explore. I always enjoyed myself while visiting the attractive places in Florida.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I take it that this thread had been edited with a post or two deleted.....?

Now it looks like Andy resurrected it!

----------


## JEK

A spammer was deleted and banned. May happen again!

----------

